# Your Idea Of The Lunchmeat You Rate As Never



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2021)

Olive Loaf and Head Cheese (you rarely see head cheese anymore)


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

I don't like olive loaf. I don't know what head cheese is, but it sounds like never to me.

I've yet to find a packaged sliced sandwich meat that compares to actual slices of meat. The kind that has bones in it. The ones you buy with labels like Oscar Meyer and etc all taste the same to me; no real difference between their sliced turkey and their sliced ham. Their bologna has a unique flavor, though.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm a fan of olive loaf, bologna, and many of the other loaf-type luncheon meats. 

I stay away from spiced ham luncheon loaf because it reminds me of being poor.





When the budget is sinking for the third time I usually skip the deli and make egg salad, tuna salad, or PB&J.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)

I don't like olive loaf either.  I've seen head cheese at the deli and it looks pretty gross.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 1, 2021)

We had sliced fritz tomato sauce sandwiches for lunch as children and fried fritz for some meals with soggy greasy chips  it’s disgusting stuff ( processed all sorts) 

The only processed meats if you can call them meats , I only buy / eat smoked pork hocks I use for making my own soup (flavouring ) .
I don’t buy or eat bacon / ham or any luncheon meats 
https://www.woolworths.com.au/shop/productdetails/29200/chapmans-fritz-roll


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

I don’t eat any luncheon meats. Occasionally I get black forest jam slices to stuff into chicken cordon bleu with Swiss cheese. 
My husband buys large things of bologna and  slices pieces off as he wants. That’s it. We aren’t really fans of luncheon meats since we don’t know what’s in them


----------



## Pepper (Jun 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> We aren’t really fans of luncheon meats since we don’t know what’s in them


My father said you don't want to know!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

Pepper said:


> My father said you don't want to know!


No I don’t. Once I discovered what hotdogs are made from my taste for hot dogs vanished.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 1, 2021)

Pepper said:


> My father said you don't want to know!


Corned beef was a popular sandwich filler years ago, never could get a flavour for it. Corned beef? More like corned dog.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Corned beef was a popular sandwich filler years ago, never could get a flavour for it. Corned beef? More like corned dog.


Surely not as in ‘woof’ ‘woof’?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

Noooo!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Surely not as in ‘woof’ ‘woof’?


I have my suspicions. Actually it's brisket, from a cow's lower breast area, and is tough and fatty. You have to brine or marinate it to tenderise the meat and then simmer it. Corned beef brine also contains sugar and spices like allspice, coriander, peppercorn, mustard seeds, and bay leaf, which further flavour the beef. Believe that and you will probably believe in the tooth fairy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Mock chicken is what my siblings and I were raised with when it came to brown-bagged school lunches, and to this day my stomach turns just thinking about it. Yes, the stuff with the orange edge/border.






Olive loaf, forget it!






Even though I love macaroni and cheese, my stomach turns thinking about it in a sandwich meat.






As for headcheese, we had an old European neighbour who used to make homemade headcheese and it was to die for. So delish! She always gave us some and it went so well with regular French's yellow mustard.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 1, 2021)

Why is it named "headcheese?"  It seems to be meat only, or..........is it brains?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Why is it named "headcheese?"  It seems to be meat only, or..........is it brains?


Traditionally, headcheese is made from chopped and boiled pig's head meat, which is then formed into a jellied loaf.

The headcheese loaf our neighbour used to make was boiled down pork hocks, which creates the jellied or aspic between the meat.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Traditionally, headcheese is made from chopped and boiled pig's head meat, which is then formed into a jellied loaf.
> 
> The headcheese loaf our neighbour used to make was boiled down pork hocks, which creates the jellied or aspic between the meat.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Mock chicken is what my siblings and I were raised with when it came to brown-bagged school lunches, and to this day my stomach turns just thinking about it. Yes, the stuff with the orange edge/border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you'd LOVE this, @Aunt Marg !    Just had a hint , you'd love it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Mock chicken is what my siblings and I were raised with when it came to brown-bagged school lunches, and to this day my stomach turns just thinking about it. Yes, the stuff with the orange edge/border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2021)

All because of high sodium content and only rarely some that are reduced sodium.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 1, 2021)

I decided lean burger is not as bad for me as lunchmeat. If I don't throw it on the grill I drain all the fat I can from the skillet before I eat it. I don't believe the sodium content in ground beef is any where what is in lunch meats. Perhaps the same is true of the fat content.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 1, 2021)

I rarely eat lunchmeat but sometimes buy it for the rest of my family (like bologna, sliced lean ham, etc.) I prefer my own cooked boneless chicken or turkey or roast beef. My mother loved headcheese but I never acquired a taste for it.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 1, 2021)

We were friends with a couple from dancing ( he died 4 years ago ) as well as another couple at dancing  .
Both the men were butchers in their  working days I had asked both what fritz / saveloys/ Frankfurt’s / all similar texture are made  from ? and both said you don’t really want to know


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 1, 2021)

I love head cheese but I don't see it much anymore and the last time I bought some it didn't taste like it did back in the 50s. I also like chicken loaf. I don't know why they called it a loaf because it was round. 
I haven't seen it in years.
These days I don't each much luncheon meat. We can't even get good roast beef around here. 
I've been eating some fruit and peanut butter for lunch and maybe a yogurt once in awhile. 
The scale shows I made the right choice providing I don't go over board with the peanut butter.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Mock chicken is what my siblings and I were raised with when it came to brown-bagged school lunches, and to this day my stomach turns just thinking about it. Yes, the stuff with the orange edge/border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one too. 
Turns my stomach to even think about these, let alone see them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Traditionally, headcheese is made from chopped and boiled pig's head meat, which is then formed into a jellied loaf.
> 
> The headcheese loaf our neighbour used to make was boiled down pork hocks, which creates the jellied or aspic between the meat.


You've got me so queasy, @Aunt Marg .    I don't care how poverty stricken I'll become, I refuse to eat this stuff.  You had me at 'jellied loaf'.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 1, 2021)

We travel from home to Adelaide for dancing/ and medical appointments/ shopping   ( 320 km return trip) afternoon dances are our preference in winter months .
We have those wide mouth food thermos flasks so if I’ve got any soup or other hot foods I’ll bring that with us for lunch , or I’ll butter nice fresh bread or rolls and buy a 1/4 of a hot chicken to make us lunch in preference to eating foods prepared by someone else at pubs / cafes .

My hubby calls me particular yes I’m I like our food to be as nutritious and fat free as possible
so they can keep the luncheon meats


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> You've got me so queasy, @Aunt Marg .    I don't care how poverty stricken I'll become, I refuse to eat this stuff.  You had me at 'jellied loaf'.


I know deep in my heart my mom and dad tried so hard to give us kids the best, but being poor, options were limited.

I remember when I hit the lotto and mom would slice leftover meatloaf thinly and make us sandwiches with that, or a yummy roast beef sandwich with mustard and lettuce, but those occasions were few and far between, and I can only imagine it killed my mom taking the last of the leftover roast beef and using it for sandwiches.

Even when we had nothing left in the house leading up to dads payday, mom always seemed to pull something together for mealtime, but it didn't come without hardship and stress on my mom.

I can say with all honestly, Pam, I could be dirt poor and mock chicken would not figure in.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 2, 2021)

Seems to me our senses interpret the same except for taste and sometimes smell.  Going through the grocery store sometimes I see something and think "Who would eat that thing?"  The answer is someone.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 2, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Seems to me our senses interpret the same except for taste and sometimes smell.  Going through the grocery store sometimes I see something and think "Who would eat that thing?"  The answer is someone.


You are correct.  And it will likely be @Aunt Marg .


----------

